# SP's: Does your temperament affect your diet and exercise habits?



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curious to see if there is any common themes among the diet and exercise habits of different temperaments, as has been previously proposed in the books _The 8 Colors of Fitness_ and _Your Diet Type_. So I'd like to hear from you SP's and see if there's any merit to it! What are your diet and exercise habits? Feel free to answer any/all of these questions or add in your own two cents! 

*Exercise*
Describe a typical week of exercise.
Where do you exercise?
Do you exercise alone or with others?
What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.
What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?

*Diet*
Describe your typical day-to-day diet. 
What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet? 
Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why?


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

@wanderingfox, I'm not sure whether there is a link between temperament and exercise habits. But I'll answer anyway:

*Exercise*

*1- Describe a typical week of exercise*

I exercise 3-4 times a week. I do random workouts that alternate between weightlifting, free weight exercises, and cardio. Also, I shift between high intensity and low intensity.

*2- Where do you exercise?*

At the gym.

*Do you exercise alone or with others?*

I exercise alone.

*What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.*

Primarily for better health, and a stronger body and state of mind. I always feel better after a rigorous workout. 

*What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?*

Yoga. As for environments none turn me off, but I have a preference for outdoors and spacious indoor places.

*Diet*

*1- Describe your typical day-to-day diet*

I eat two big meals, mainly home cooked food and I don't eat at restaurants.

*2- What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet*

Being lazy in making healthier foods at times.

*3- Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why*

No I don't.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

I also remembered this website that linked diet and exercise to the enneagram personality system: DIETnosis Home | The Enneagram Diet.


----------



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

The Hammer said:


> I also remembered this website that linked diet and exercise to the enneagram personality system: DIETnosis Home | The Enneagram Diet.


Very interesting! Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

*Exercise*
*Describe a typical week of exercise.*
About a few hours a day. I am naturally thin and strong, so I generally am more into jogging/running, and cardio. Nothing too overwhelming.

*Where do you exercise?*
At home and sometimes outside.
*
Do you exercise alone or with others?*
Alone. People are a distraction. I do best when no one is looking.

*What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.*
I have mild anxiety and am prone to anger. Exercising is my way of channeling that energy into something productive. I always feel great afterwards.

*What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?*
Extreme body building isn't my thing, and I don't like going to gyms. Yoga is also very boring because of the lack of adrenaline.

*Diet*
*Describe your typical day-to-day diet.
*I have a very high metabolism so I generally eat a lot of protein and carbs. 

*What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet? *
I'm too attached to spicy foods and the occasional sweets. 

*Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why?
*Yes, but that is only during my monthly period. In this instance I will consume a lot of chocolate.


----------



## blackrabbit (Aug 9, 2015)

*Exercise*
*Describe a typical week of exercise.*
I prefer walking to places instead of using a vehicle. I go jogging or swimming sometimes if I feel like it (once a week mostly), and do push-ups and stuff like that at home. I don't schedule my exercise.
*Where do you exercise?*
The local recreational area and swimming baths, and home.
*Do you exercise alone or with others?*
Alone.
*What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.*
Noticing improvements: that I can keep up a better pace than before, good-looking body. Exercise doesn't usually make me feel particularly good, but the knowledge that it is good for my physical and mental health encourages me.
*What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?*
Guided group exercise. And treadmills. I like moving my feet only if they take me somewhere (swimming the pool back and forth is tolerable).
Edit: I much prefer outdoors to indoors.

*Diet*
*Describe your typical day-to-day diet.*
Always a good breakfast, 1-2 proper meals per day. Mostly homemade meals, a lot of dark bread, fruit and vegetables for snacks. I should try to increase my protein consumption.
*What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet?*
Eating too little, I am thin. I am also often too lazy to cook.
*Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why?*
Nope.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Exercise
Describe a typical week of exercise.

Where do you exercise? Martial Arts

Do you exercise alone or with others? Both

What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits. I like it and I am learning at the same time.

What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off? No music

Diet
Describe your typical day-to-day diet. Whatever I am in the mood for.

What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet? I do not follow any specific diet.

Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why? Nope


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@wanderingfox 

*Exercise*

*Describe a typical week of exercise.*
2-days-on 1-day-off distance running. Low-mileage for the most part, but I pull about ten miles per week 
I'm also a bicyclist and it's occasionally how I commute to work. 
I go to the rock climbing gym as well fairly often and play basketball, soccer, street hockey on an 'as I feel like it' basis. When I lived by the ocean, I would surf. It was an amazing work out and I loved it.

*Where do you exercise?*
Outdoors. Occasionally in a gym.

*Do you exercise alone or with others?*
I prefer to exercise alone but occasionally I run with a friend. Obviously if I'm playing pick-up soccer, I need some other people too 

*What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.*
If I'm not active, I go stir-crazy and get depressed. It's a huge part of who I am. 
On top of that, I just like it. Running is fun. Playing sports is fun. I like keeping lean and fit. I want to master my body and the environment around me. I just love it. 

*What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?*
_stop talking to me while I'm running._

*Diet*

*Describe your typical day-to-day diet.*
Vegetarian. Fairly small serving sizes. Some healthy stuff like hummus and salad and fruit, some unhealthy stuff like sugary cereal or potato chips. I don't limit myself, but I always make sure I consume more healthy food than unhealthy food. In fact, I don't like food that's overly sweet as it is. 

*What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet?*
I sometimes drink my calories in decaf coffee? Which is bad because while it keeps you slim, you're not getting the nutrients or protein that you need

*Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why?*
Depends. If I'm deeply upset about something I actually _don't_ eat. When my ex and I broke up the first time I couldn't bring myself to eat for _days._ And I'm a girl that loves food. But everything I ate made me sick. I was just really distraught at the time. 

I will eat a bit more if I'm particularly bored or anxious, though.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

The Hammer said:


> I also remembered this website that linked diet and exercise to the enneagram personality system: DIETnosis Home | The Enneagram Diet.


Oh wow. I don't match up with this guy's interpretation of enneagram 7 much at all. 7's aren't that future-focused, they're supposed to be in-the-moment focused. I scored 8 on this particular test, and I mean it's right when it comes to the climbing mountains thing but other than that, I don't think this test does that good a job matching my personality to a fitness plan. Introverts aren't always meek or humble and they certainly don't all underestimate themselves :/ his attempt is interesting but it kind of reinforces certain stigmas about people


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

heartofpompeii said:


> Oh wow. I don't match up with this guy's interpretation of enneagram 7 much at all. 7's aren't that future-focused, they're supposed to be in-the-moment focused. I scored 8 on this particular test, and I mean it's right when it comes to the climbing mountains thing but other than that, I don't think this test does that good a job matching my personality to a fitness plan. Introverts aren't always meek or humble and they certainly don't all underestimate themselves :/ his attempt is interesting but it kind of reinforces certain stigmas about people


I don't remember what the website contained but I recall coming across it and figured it might be of help to the OP, so its good you noted those issues. The Western interpretation of the enneagram isn't very good. The ones that have a blend of Eastern and Western interpretations such as Naranjo's descriptions are much better.


----------



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel like rather than specific health habits, the general attitude towards weight might be more similar among types. Or rather, how we cope with life and how that affects our eating and exercise behaviors. I'd like to see if there is any relation to this so it would be wonderful if those interested could take this survey:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/CD73GJR

Unfortunately it does not show the results and how you compare to other test takers, but I'd be happy to share any correlations I find!


----------

